# اهلا بكم في مدينتي



## دكتورة معمارية (25 نوفمبر 2007)

اطرح اليوم موضوع خفيف وشيق
وهو كدعوة سياحية لزيارة المدن العالمية المختلفة عامة والاخص المدن العربية
فكما هو الحال لدى الاعضاء المعماريين ......... يكون الاهتمام الاول في زيارة اي مدينة هو رؤية عمارتها المتميزة .... الكتل والتشطيب وتنسيق الموقع........... الخ
ويكون عنوانها مثلا: انصحكم بزيارة....................... في المدينة................ وهذه صوره المميزة اذا وجدت..... وهكذا بشكل مختصر وبسيط وبدون شرح او نقد معماري معقد 
فلقد زرت الامارات العربية المتحدة مؤخرا في زيارة قصيرة ولم تكن مرتبة ولم يكن لدي مرجع يرشدني اين اذهب ... فاضعنا الكثير من الوقت في الشوارع

وبطبيعة الحال والانتماء الشخصي احب ان نبدأ من مصر..... القاهرة
انصحكم بزيارة اركاديا مول,سيتي ستارز,زكلاهما يتميز بالتشطيب الداخلي المتميز والفراغات الداخلية المنسقة اما الكتل والوجهات فمتواضعة جدا
المحكمة الدستورية العليا,وهي من تصميم م.احمد ميتو وتميزها في الواجهة والكتلة والفخامة المعبرة عن الوظيفة والطابع الفرعوني "المعاصر"

و ساحاول وضع صور صغيرة لتوضح التعليق الموضوع ولكن لاحقا
ارجو المشاركة لعمل دليل المباني المتميزة معماريا


----------



## معماري من طين (25 نوفمبر 2007)

لو على دبي ... دي سهلة انا ممكن ادلكم و علية المواصلات كمان .....
المشكلة مش عدم الترتيب ... مع احترامي لمصر و ليكي يا دكتورة 
مصر مبقاش عندها حاجة تفرح بيها معماريا الا الاثار ... و الباقي كلو عبارة عن ابهار بالمتريال ..
مثلا دبي اختارت اطول برج في العالم و المنفذ شركة اربتيك و ايضا قامت السعودية بتوقيع عقد اطول برج ايضا و هو عبارة عن 1600 متر ... طبع ده في حد ذاتو تحدي معماري بكل المقايس .. اسمو ..the mile
و شكرا ليك على الموضوع ..
نريد عمارة لا ابهار و لا حلول واهية ..بيئة+جمال+شكل+وظيفة


----------



## معماري من طين (25 نوفمبر 2007)

و انصحكم بصراحة اذا كنت مهتمين 
بزيارة التاريخ العربي افضل من زيارة المدن لنهو لا جديد....


----------



## ربيع الروح (25 نوفمبر 2007)

أنا من المعجبين بالعمارة الإسلامية وللاسف لم يبقى في بلادنا الا القليل منها
وأنا أفضل زيارة مدينة فاس في المغرب ففيها العمارة الجميلة
فياليت من لدية صور للمدينة أن يضعها لنتضوع منها عطر المعمار الإسلامي


----------



## معمارية سعودية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

سأشارك معكم في هذا المبنى الجميل​ 
Tate Modern​ 
Designed by Pritzker Prize Laureates Herzog & de Meuron​ 
تصميم الفائزين بجوائز البريتزكر لوريتز هيرزوج و دي ميرون
في مدينة لندن- بريطانيا وعلى نهار التايمز​ 







هذا منظر ليلي​ 
منظر في الصباح 


 
لقد زرت التيت مودرن قبل 3 سنوات وأعجبت به خاصة من الداخل، وهو معرض فني معاصر
العمار من الخارج لا يعكس أبداً أبداً ما يحصل في الداخل​ 
منظر داخلي يدخل الزوار عبر مدخل مبهر - قاعة تورباين سابقاً- ليصعدوا طابقين فيهما ثلاث طبقات من الصالات الفنية والمحلات والمقاهي​ 


 


 
توزيع الأدوار من الداخل ، الحقيقة لم أجد بلانات أدق تفصيلاً من هذه




نافذة داخلية جميلة ومعاصرة


 
إن تيت مودرن هو بحق متحف جميل للفن المعاصر. والجدير بالذكر أنه كان محطة بانك سايد للكهرباء، مجموعة تيت العالمية للفن المعاصر من 1900 إلى يومنا الحالي، ويعرض أعمال العمالقة دالي وبيكن وبيكاسو وماتيس ورثكو وورول إضافة إلى أعمال معاصرة.


 
إذا زرتم لندن فلا تتوانوا في زيارة هذا المتحف الذي يعتبر مجاناً إلا من بعض الأدوار
وإذا أردتم المزيد من المعلومات هذا هو موقعهم​ 

http://www.tate.org.uk/
http://www.tate.org.uk/home/languages/arabic_tm.pdf ​ 

وأتمنى أن أعجبكم النقل​ 
أختكم 
معمارية سعودية​


----------



## معمارية سعودية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخ ربيع الروح​ 
هذه صور لمدينة فاس على طلبك​ 



 
تعتبر مدينة فاس رابع أكبر مدينة في المغرب بعد الدار البيضاء، الرباط و مراكش​ 


فعلاً فن إسلامي رائع جداً​ 


 


 
منظر علوي تبدو فيه المآذن​ 


 
هذا ما يطلق عليه (فاس) القديمة​ 


 

منظر لللأبواب المزخرفة​ 


 
هذه والله أعلم مواضيء


 


 

وهذا Fes Al-bali​ 


 


 


سقوف 


 
حتى تصميم الفنادق يعكس العمارة الإسلامية​ 


 
إن الصور أعطت لمحة بسيطة عن المدينة ولكنها تؤكد على ضرورة زيارتها 


 
أتمنى أن أعجبكم النقل ودمتم سالمين​ 
أختكم 
معمارية سعودية​


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

معماري من طين قال:


> لو على دبي ... دي سهلة انا ممكن ادلكم و علية المواصلات كمان .....
> المشكلة مش عدم الترتيب ... مع احترامي لمصر و ليكي يا دكتورة
> مصر مبقاش عندها حاجة تفرح بيها معماريا الا الاثار ... و الباقي كلو عبارة عن ابهار بالمتريال ..
> مثلا دبي اختارت اطول برج في العالم و المنفذ شركة اربتيك و ايضا قامت السعودية بتوقيع عقد اطول برج ايضا و هو عبارة عن 1600 متر ... طبع ده في حد ذاتو تحدي معماري بكل المقايس .. اسمو ..the mile
> ...



شكرا للجميع ع المشاركة 
ولكن يا اخي معماري من طين لي مأخذ على كلامك ان مصر مبقاش فيها عمارة تفرح.......... ليه؟
الامثلة اللي انا وضعتها ماهي الابداية
صحيح مصر لا تماثل دبي في التطور العمراني ووذلك كما تعرف لانها لاتماثلها في النمو الاقتصادي وكلاهما وجهان لعملة واحدة..........
ففي مصر العمارة الفرعونية والاسلامية والسياحيه.......والمعاصرة
والهدف من الموضوع ان يضع كل مشارك ما اعجبه في المدن التي زارها 
وللباقي حرية الاختيار ... القبول او الرفض
ولكن يعز علي ان اجرد مصر من امكانياتها المعاصرة " المكافئة للامكانيات المادية" :80: فالعمارة كما تعلم امكانيات ومحددات ........ 
ولك مني كل الشكر


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

اختي العزيزة معمارية سعودية
اشكرك على الاضافة
ودائما مشاركاتك تحوي الجديد
جزاك الله خيرا:84:


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخوة الكرام افضل ان نتكلم بنوع من الترتيب ونختار احد المدن نتحدث عنها حتى نعرف امكانياتها المعمارية ثم ننتقل لاخرى
ولكي نرضي الزميل معماري من طين
فلا مانع عندي ان نبدا بدبي
على ان نعطي كل مدينة يوم او 2 ثم ننتقل لاخرى تباعا
انصحكم بزيارة قرية الجميرة........ وهي مصممة على طراز قديم وتضم الاسواق والمطاعم والكافيتريات والبازارات 
كما بها مسرح مكشوف للمسابقات والعروض الفنية باطلالة رائعة وجذابة............ وهي مجانية الدخول.
انصحكم ايضا بزيارة شارع الشيخ زايد والذي يعج بالابراج الادارية الجميلة على اطرافه
والصور المرفقة للشارع والقرية


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

وهذه صور اخرى


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سعادة الدكتورة معمارية تحية طيبة
بعد الاطلاع عالصور المرفقه لم تعكس اي بعد معماري ملحوظ ولم توضح الخصائص المعمارية لدبي
(((((((( الصورة عن الف كلمة ))))))))))))))))
للاطلاع والاحاطه 
جزيت خيرا


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (29 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي هاوي تخطيط: انا لم اقل انها تمثل بعد معماري ...... لو قرات كلامي جيدا لوجدتني اقول ان الصور المرفقة لشارع الشيخ زايد الذي يعج بالابراج....... ليس الهدف منها تلخيص البعد المعماري لدبي
ولكن عذرا هذا ما املك واتمنى الاضافة من الجميع
شكرا ع الاحاطة


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (29 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اعجبني كثيرا متحف الفن المعاصر في لندن ثم جائت صور مدينه فاس وعمارتها الاسلاميه لتتركني عاجزه عن التعبير انها اجمل بكثير شكرا معماريه سعوديه وشكرا لك دكتوره معماريه على الموضوع المميز


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يا اخ ابو صالح وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهم (29 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع متميز يادكتورة معمارية 
وشكرا


----------



## ربيع الروح (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك دكتورة معمارية على الصور الرائعة لمدينة فاس 
التى جعلتني أزورها طوف الخيال لتروى بها إحساس أنامل الفنان
.. عرفت هذه المدينة من خلال دراستي لكتاب عمارة الأرض في الشريعة الإسلامية للدكتور جميل أكبر في جامعة الملك فيصل
وأدعو كل مهندس يهتم بالعمارة الأسلامية أن يقرأ هذا الكتاب الرائع الذي حوى الكثير لفهم العمارة الإسلامية


----------



## معماري من طين (29 نوفمبر 2007)

سوف اكتفي 
بعرض بعض ما املك..

شكرا لكم .. مع كل الود و الحب


----------



## sasy0o0o (30 نوفمبر 2007)

طب مممكنحضرتك تقولنا الصور دى فين
بخلاف طبعا صورة اوبرا سيدنى فعلا الموضوع محتاج تنظيم لانه مش كتالوج صور وبس
موضوع حلو اوى اوى ومفيد جدا بس لو اتنظم فعلا


----------



## معماري من طين (30 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز و كل المنتدي العزيز
هناك كميات كبيرة من المباني الجميلة في العالم ليس بمقدوري حصرها و لكن سأعطيكم موقع 
بصراحة رتبهم بالاسماء و الصور مرفقة يتضمن الموع التصنيف بالمباني و المعماري و الاماكن
هذا الرابط التصنيف بالمباني و الترتيب الابجدي الانجليزي..
و شكرا لكم جميعا
مع كل الود و الحب
معماري من طين
http://www.greatbuildings.com/buildings.html


----------



## sasy0o0o (30 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
ااسف اذاكان اسلوبى فى الرد جاف ولكن لم اقصد ابدا اى شىء غير طلب الافادة


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (30 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
بس فعلا اتمنى الترتيب


----------



## محمدعلاءالدين (30 نوفمبر 2007)

درنا العالم من خلال الصور الجميلة مشكور


----------



## stars_whisper (1 ديسمبر 2007)

اوافقك تماما بالنسبة لاختياراتك يا دكتورة انما لفت نظرى التشطيب الداخلى لان اجزاء كثيرة من سيتى ستارز يعيبها فى التشطيب الداخلى نوعية السراميك وهى وان كانت على درجة عالية من الجمال الا انها ذات معامل امان منخفض حيث انها زلقة ويحب ان لا تكون لان معايير ومعاملات الامان بالنسبة للارضيات فى الاماكن ذات الكثافة الحركية العالية يجب ان تكون كذلك 
وللاسف الشديد نفس الامر متكرر ايضا فى ميدان رمسيس والمصمم بشكل متخلف لا ينتج الا من عقل ضابط مرور لا مهندس ويعيب السراميك ايضا فى نفس الميدان انه زلق كذلك


----------



## sasy0o0o (1 ديسمبر 2007)

انا لما رحت اركاديا محستش انها تحفة ولا انها روعة 
يمكن عشان كانت زحمة؟؟!!!؟؟


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (1 ديسمبر 2007)

اكيد عشان كانت زحمة 
بس بالنسبة لتخيل القطاعات ومنحدرات المشاه ونوعية التشطيب حتى في المحلات نفسها وليس الممرات"كان ساعتها حاجة حلوة وجديدة فمصر"
انا معر فش دلوقت شكله ايه.... بصراحة انا رحته من اكتر من 5 سنين 
ولازم ااكد تاني "الامثلة في مصر مناسبة للناحية الاقتصادية" وليس من العدل مقارنتها بدول الخليج
نحن نعطي فكرة لمن يزور هذه الدول اين يمكن ان يذهب معماريا
ويمكن لاحقا نتحدث عن العمارة الاسلامية في الدول العربي. او عمارة الطين وانا من اشد معجبيها
وشكرا للجميع ع المشاركة


----------



## نور الزمان (1 ديسمبر 2007)

بجد واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو....
يا جماعة الخير قد ما يكون العمران الاجنبي مبهر...
يبقى الفن الاسلامي العمراني زينة العمران العالمي...
لو قارنا بين مدينة فاس وtate modern لاحظوا الفرق
صحيح في ضخامة بريطانية في الموضوع لكن في عمارة اسلامية 
و فن و زوق وجمال لا مثيل له في كل لندن......
اعاد الله علينا تلك الايام ان شاء الله


----------



## arch_arch (2 ديسمبر 2007)

فعلا رائع.....................


----------



## sasy0o0o (2 ديسمبر 2007)

وانا ايضا من اشدد المعجبين بعمارة الظين
وارى دائما ان الابداع ليش فقط فى تصور اشياء لم يسبق اليها خيال 
ولكن االابداع ان تنتج اشياء لها القدرة على التميز رغم محدودية الامكانيات
عدبنى فى اركيديا بس موضوع السلالم والمستويات اللى مش معتادة اوى 
لكن نوع التشطيب لازم منساش ان فى الوقت الحالى المول فى مصر اى مول بقى غايهة العشوائية كل محل بيعمل ديكور والوان علىى مزاجة فبيضيع الشكل العام
وبيجى الديكور البسيط مع اللى مش ي\بسيط وتبقى خليط فى الاخر بيفقد الشكل اى هوية ليه


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (2 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك عزيزتي sasyo0o0
على المرور والمتابعة.... وانشاء الله نفتح موضوع عمارة الطين في العالم ومايماثلها من العمارة العضوية قريبا انشاء الله
ومبروك ع التميز.......ز عذرا ع التاخير


----------



## معمارية سعودية (2 ديسمبر 2007)

ربيع الروح قال:


> شكرا لك دكتورة معمارية على الصور الرائعة لمدينة فاس
> التى جعلتني أزورها طوف الخيال لتروى بها إحساس أنامل الفنان
> .. عرفت هذه المدينة من خلال دراستي لكتاب عمارة الأرض في الشريعة الإسلامية للدكتور جميل أكبر في جامعة الملك فيصل
> وأدعو كل مهندس يهتم بالعمارة الأسلامية أن يقرأ هذا الكتاب الرائع الذي حوى الكثير لفهم العمارة الإسلامية


 
ربيع الروح.. أنت تقصدني أنا معمارية سعودية 
وليس دكتورة معمارية .. 
ولكن طالما شكرتها كأنك شكرتني أنا فهي صديقتي وأختي :77:


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

ربنا يخليكي
متزعليش يا ستي 
شكرا مني انا مليون مرة:84:


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*دبي كمان*

وصلتني هذه الصور لقرية الجميرة واحببت مشاركتها معكم


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

سيتي ستارز القاهرة


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*الكويت*

اعجبني ف الكويت سوق شرق وواجهته المائية الجميلة
وهذه بعض الصور


----------



## نورالدين تو (4 ديسمبر 2007)

* بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## sasy0o0o (4 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الاثراء للموضوع


----------



## محمود توبكون (4 ديسمبر 2007)

انتي مو بس دكتورة معمارية وكمان دكتورة بأدب الحوار واحتواء بعض الاعضاء الفعالين


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

الشكر لكم جميعا واتمنى زيادة المشاركة 
باضافة ما اعجبكم في المدن المختلفة
فلدي كما للاخرين ايضا
فضول معماري لمعرفة اذواق الجميع من ناحية واخرى سياحة بدون تكاليف


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (7 ديسمبر 2007)

اين ذهب الجميع
الا يملك كل منكم على حاسوبه الخاص او جهازه النقال صورة لمبنى اعجبكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
غريبة 
توقعت مشاركات اكثر وصور اكثر واكثر
بس لسة عندي امل:11:


----------



## sasy0o0o (8 ديسمبر 2007)

معلش ياد\ معمارية بس باذن الله انلول الالبوم بتاعى هوة كله من على النت بس صور عجتبنى
بس اخلص من امتاحنات الميد ترم بس


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (8 ديسمبر 2007)

ماشي يا عزيزتي
ربنا معاكي ويعديلك الامتحانات بخير انشاء الله


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*الجزيرة الخضراء*

الكويت
مكان للتنزه والاسمتاع بالهدوء
وتخطيطه بسيط بس جميل جدا
يا رب يعجبكم


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*المركز العلمي*

ايضا بالكويت
ويحوي 
اكواريم 
سينما I Max
شكلي انا بس هشتغل ع الموضوع دة
ولا يهمكم اديني بفسحكم شوية:84:


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (11 ديسمبر 2007)

المباني والعمران الحديث والأبراج الشاهقة هي التي رفعت من صيت الإمارات عالميا0000


----------



## sasy0o0o (12 ديسمبر 2007)

ربنا يخليكى على الفسحة الجميلة دى اخلص امتحانات بس ان شاء الله واكون معاكى با>ن الله


----------



## ديكوراتى (13 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع اكثر من رائع
شكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (30 ديسمبر 2007)

اين الجميع؟الايقطن احد في مدينة اخرى غير مصر والامارات والكويت؟؟؟؟؟
اين الجميع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## علي بن سجاد (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لكِ دكتورة ... 


فعلا موضوع مميز وراقي

عاشت الايادي للجميع 

تقبلي مروري بود وورد


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا ع المرور يا اخ علي
ولكن كنا نطمع باضافة ولو صورة لمبنى او مشروع متميز معماريا في مدينتك
ولكننا لن نفقد الامل


----------



## حسام بشير (31 ديسمبر 2007)

هذا الموضوع متميز جدا يا دكتورة شكرا لك


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (1 يناير 2008)

*مكتبة الاسكندرية*

صور للمكتبة من الخارج والداخل


----------



## eng woulfreen (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عايز صور للمحكمه الدستوريه العليا للمهندس ميتو ضرورى


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (10 يناير 2011)

فعلا اللي عاوز يذهب للقاهرة أجمل معالم ممكن يزورها ووممكن ان يشعر بالأرتياح فيها العمارة الأسلامية كالقصور والبيوت الموجودة في القاهرة الفاطمية والمساجد العتيقة مثل احمد بن طولون والجامع الازهر وغيره من المساجدالعتيقة


----------

